# tau vs space marine



## hkav892 (Aug 16, 2010)

whats the best way to beat the SM with the tau
any tips would be great
i vsed my brother he used the asault of black reach boxs set both orcs and space marine against me, i took out most orcs plus his dreadnought,
my force are:
1 xv8 criss battlesuit
3 xv25 steath suit team w/marker drone
23 fire warriors
1 devilfish
12 kroot
1 shaper
3 pathfinders w/rail rifles
1 pathfinder w pulse carbine
1 shield drone
9 gun drones

ths is my force until i get better tanks an suits

and could someone give me any tactics for the tau army


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

With the current codex, only by tailoring. And even then, you need lots of luck. Sorry.

Tau is caught in a limbo where they're guaranteed a win against all the horde armies and mostly beat tank heavy squishy armies (Eldar and IG) but if your opponent is mostly power armored you may as well pack up your army.


----------



## hkav892 (Aug 16, 2010)

whats the best army to beat the sm and so the tau are crap


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

No, Tau are great, but only against half the armies right now. They'll get better with the next codex for sure (which is just a few months away)

And the best army to beat SM with seems to be Imperial Guard at the moment, you simply can't match their special weapons cheeeeeese.


----------

